

Ask HN: Review my startup, crowdsavvy.com - BrianAnderson

Long story short, just launched a company, CrowdSavvy. CrowdSavvy is a mobile app tool that enables developers to proactively engage with users with survey questionnaires via an iPhone (coming soon, Android!) SDK. Think PollDaddy for mobile.<p>The idea came from my mobile consulting business as numerous clients would launch a mobile product and then ask  “What do people think about my app?”, “How should I prioritize my feature enhancements”, and the very basic “Who are my users?”<p>At which point, they were forced to either hunt and peck iTunes, blogs, and review sites or go the expensive route of focus groups, research teams, etc. Our aim is to allow both small and large developers better access to their users, with an end goal of making smarter decisions based on data instead of guesswork.<p>I am looking for feedback on product/market fit. For example, Do you find this product valuable/Are you interested in including it in your app? If not, what is missing?<p>We have posted a quick video tour since our product requires a bit more tooling to setup* than others due to its B2B and developer focus: http://crowdsavvy.com/take-a-tour/<p>In return for your time and effort, I am committing to create some thought-provoking articles along the lines of OK Cupid’s blog, highlighting mobile data trends we have been able to uncover.  Not as sexy as dating, but hopefully enticing to this audience.<p>Thank you for taking the time to read this. 
-Brian<p>http://crowdsavvy.com/<p>*Actually, it only takes 6 lines of code
======
bdclimber14
I don't mean to flood the comments here, but I figure each concept deserves
it's own thread so others can add.

The concept seems promising, and could be a step closer to pulling in users to
provide feedback. You earned my respect for having South Park characters in
your about page :)

~~~
BrianAnderson
By any chance are you in the mobile space? Your feedback seems to be on the
fence around the value of the product. What would help tip the scales?

~~~
bdclimber14
I'm not in the mobile space, and I do like the idea of the product, although
it sounds a tad intrusive for a web app, but I don't know...

------
bdclimber14
My first thought after looking at it was: "What exactly do you do?" I know
it's well explained, but I should know within a few seconds. I agreed with
antidaily since it says what it is.

~~~
BrianAnderson
Interesting... I am going to have to setup some a/b testing or just a quick
email to a larger group to see how this plays out across a larger data set.

As a separate question: When you hit the page, does the copy below the Ask /
Learn/ Win columns help or is it either

a) not helpful text b) your eye didn't even go there

~~~
bdclimber14
It's helpful, but secondary. By the time my eyes get there, I should be
thinking "How does this compare to other products" or "Will this work with my
application" not "What the heck is this?" I do think the columns and text are
helpful though.I think a better one-liner and tagline would be sufficient in
the top portion.

------
bdclimber14
Technical error: I can't see plans or pricing, no matter if I select the red
or blue pill so to speak (sign up or cancel).

~~~
BrianAnderson
Yep. The reason is we are actually in beta mode right now. More interested in
finding early adopters and proving utility than making a quick buck. However
at some point we will likely turn on a subscription billing service, then that
page will become more relevant.

Hope that helps explain what is going on.

------
antidaily
clickable <http://crowdsavvy.com/>

kill "Your customers are..." and replace it with "Customize in-app surveys"

good luck. nice idea.

~~~
BrianAnderson
Hi there. Any reason why you feel that would be a good change?

Here is my thinking (So you can see where I am coming from). It is better to
articulate the end-goal, or what the client will get in return from using the
product, instead of articulating the functional way it goes about to achieve
that goal.

You think differently. Any thoughts or experiences on why that may be a better
approach?

------
bdclimber14
The stock photography is a real turn off for me.

